# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  وداعا يا امير(الحب لاينسي)

## محمدمناع

*[overline]من اشد اللحظات حزنا ان تفارق من تحب وانت قادر 
ومن اشد الاوقات ضيق ان تفارق من عشقت
والله احببناك واحببنا المريخ فيك يا امير احببنا فيك روح المريخ وشارة المريخ
ومهابة الرجال احببنا فيك الغيره والفدائية والحماس واخذتنا بقوة شكيمتك الي عوالم الفروسيه والعز والنضال وداعا امير
وداعا يامن علمت صغارنا المهابه والرمايه والسقايه وركوب المستحيل وداعا يا اصيل 
وداعا ايها الجندي الوفي المخلص وداعا يا امير
ودعا ياسيد مقاتلي المريخ ان كان الحب يصلح ان يكون مكان القدره علي العطا فانت احق بي البقا من اي شخص غيرك لكنها الحياه ولكنها كرة القدم ولكنها اقدارنا السودا التي جعلتنا نعاصر الرحيل وداعا يا امير 
والله يادمر ان القلب يحزن والعين تدمع وانا لفراقك محزونون محزونون محزونون وداعا يا امير 
وداعا يا تمساح ويا كلفاح وياقوي ويا ابي ويا كريم ويا امير 
وداعا قائدنا وفارسنا الهمام وداعا يا امير
وداعا دامر والحزن يعربد في دواخلنا وقد يفسد فرحنا بي القادم الجديد 
لكنها الحياه ولكنها كرة القدم اللعينه ولكنها الاقدار المرسومه 
وداعا 
واعلم انك فينا باقي مابقي فينا وفا وحب وكريم خصال وثق انك في سويدا القلب ما ظل يخفق وان سيرتك الطيبه تجري فينا مجري الدم وهون علي نفسك انها سنة الحياه وداعا يا امير[/overline]
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انها سنة الحياة
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*امير فى قلوبنا يا مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*لعب دامر 10 مواسم مع الزعيم افنى فيها بلاء حسنا 
نعم الاخلاق والادب والانضباط
والكلام ليك يالمفتح عينيك (كلتشى) السجلت في خانتو
*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*لم يطار الادارين يوما ولم يتزمر مطيع مهزب خلوق يشبه الصفوه بالطبع لن ننساه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*لحظات صعبة
*

----------


## مراكب الشوق

*هذه سنة الملاعب
فشكرا أمير على العطاء والبذل والعرق والدماء
*

----------


## manooo

*شكرا أمير فهذه سنة الملاعب , ستظل دائما في قلوبنا
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الاحبا الاعزا شكرا علي المرور
امير دامر جرح لن يندمل وهو باقي فينا 
مابقينا فقد كان نعم القائد شكرا امير
*

----------


## عاشق المريخ

*لكم حزنت عندما علمت ان المريخ اخلي خانة امير الدفاع المريخي ذلك الاسد الذي عرفته كل افريقيا سوي كان في المنتخب اونادي المريخ العظيم لكن سنة الحياة
*

----------


## منص

*دامر رمز الثبات و الجسارة
*

----------


## alhawii

*شئ محزن و مشكور يا أمير لما قدمته للمريخ وللغيره على الشعار
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*هي سنة الحياة .. لو دامت لغيرك لما آلت لك يا أمير ..
حسناً فعلت يا سمو أمير المدافعين .. 
أن تغادرنا ونحن نحس بفقدك خيراً من أن يأتي يوم نطلق لك صافرات الرحيل !!

*

----------


## apex

*وداعآ تمساح الدميرة 
والله فقد للمريخ
بس للزمن أحكامه:1 (44):
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الاحبا الكرام شكرا علي المرور
تجلت جسارة الامير بعد الشطب وهو يبكي حزنا علي الفراق وحاولت الصحافه الزرقا اقتناص الفرصه والاصطياط في عكر حزن الامير لكنه كان كبيرا صامتا شامخا ولم يتفوه ببنت شفه تسي للمريخ الذي غادره محبوبا حزينا
الامير دامر نحن نحبك
*

----------


## welli

*ستظل  ذكراك دوما في قلوبنا 
 حالك حال الفرسان النبلاء والابطال الاشاوس
                        	*

----------


## ودالعقاب

*تذكرت الشطب الجماعى الذى راح ضحيته دفاع المريخ الذهبى من جيل مانديلا وكيف ضاع تواصل الاجيال الذى هو عملية مهمه فى اى احلال وابدال  ونخشى ان نفقد خبرة اميرة دامر ونحن نطمح الى الصعود الى منصات التتويج الافريقية ,مثل امير دامر عملة نادرة صقلتها الايام والخبرة فاصبح بريقها يخطف الابصار .........وداعا امير المدافعين
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقاب
					

تذكرت الشطب الجماعى الذى راح ضحيته دفاع المريخ الذهبى من جيل مانديلا وكيف ضاع تواصل الاجيال الذى هو عملية مهمه فى اى احلال وابدال  ونخشى ان نفقد خبرة اميرة دامر ونحن نطمح الى الصعود الى منصات التتويج الافريقية ,مثل امير دامر عملة نادرة صقلتها الايام والخبرة فاصبح بريقها يخطف الابصار .........وداعا امير المدافعين






لافض فوك 
الامير خبره كبيره انشا الله مانندم عليك يادامر
*

----------


## حبيب المريخ

*شكرا أمير فهذه سنة الملاعب , ستظل دائما في قلوبنا
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

[overline]من اشد اللحظات حزنا ان تفارق من تحب وانت قادر 
ومن اشد الاوقات ضيق ان تفارق من عشقت
والله احببناك واحببنا المريخ فيك يا امير احببنا فيك روح المريخ وشارة المريخ
ومهابة الرجال احببنا فيك الغيره والفدائية والحماس واخذتنا بقوة شكيمتك الي عوالم الفروسيه والعز والنضال وداعا امير
وداعا يامن علمت صغارنا المهابه والرمايه والسقايه وركوب المستحيل وداعا يا اصيل 
وداعا ايها الجندي الوفي المخلص وداعا يا امير
ودعا ياسيد مقاتلي المريخ ان كان الحب يصلح ان يكون مكان القدره علي العطا فانت احق بي البقا من اي شخص غيرك لكنها الحياه ولكنها كرة القدم ولكنها اقدارنا السودا التي جعلتنا نعاصر الرحيل وداعا يا امير 
والله يادمر ان القلب يحزن والعين تدمع وانا لفراقك محزونون محزونون محزونون وداعا يا امير 
وداعا يا تمساح ويا كلفاح وياقوي ويا ابي ويا كريم ويا امير 
وداعا قائدنا وفارسنا الهمام وداعا يا امير
وداعا دامر والحزن يعربد في دواخلنا وقد يفسد فرحنا بي القادم الجديد 
لكنها الحياه ولكنها كرة القدم اللعينه ولكنها الاقدار المرسومه 
وداعا 
واعلم انك فينا باقي مابقي فينا وفا وحب وكريم خصال وثق انك في سويدا القلب ما ظل يخفق وان سيرتك الطيبه تجري فينا مجري الدم وهون علي نفسك انها سنة الحياه وداعا يا امير[/overline]







خلف فى قلوبنا حسرةً وقادنا  الى التفكير  هل من تم تسجيلهم

 من المدافعين  المحليين أفضل منه ؟

  بالطبع لا ولكن هذه إرادة المدير الفنى  التى ظلمت  الفتى كثيرا

  ونتمنى أن لا نندم عليه 0
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

خلف فى قلوبنا حسرةً وقادنا  الى التفكير  هل من تم تسجيلهم

 من المدافعين  المحليين أفضل منه ؟

  بالطبع لا ولكن هذه إرادة المدير الفنى  التى ظلمت  الفتى كثيرا

  ونتمنى أن لا نندم عليه 0









الربان مانديلا لك التحيه
دامر كريم لا يتسول موائد الادارين 
دامر صامت لايتحدث الا كرة قدم
افتقدنا دامر الانسان
وافتقدنا دامر صاحب القلب الكبير
وداعا يا امير
*

----------


## حليم24

*لاتكفي تلك الكلمات ان تعبر عن هذا اللاعب الخلوق المهذب المنضبط الغير مستهتر داخل وخارج الملعب؛

ولكن هي سنة الملاعب 
كل التقدير والامتنان لمسيرتك الحافلة مع الفرقة الحمراء
:kaso2::kaso2: 

لن ننساك ياأمير
:dn36::dn36::dn36:
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*سنة الملاعب ان يذهب لاعب و ياتي اخر و لكن من لبس شعار الزعيمو ابلى بلاء حسنا فهوباق في القلوب الى يوم يبعثون
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الاحبا الكرام 
شكرا علي المرور والتداخل 
امير في القلب
*

----------

